# Gaming Monitor 24 Zoll (g-sync?) gesucht



## jellybean (15. November 2017)

Hallo, ich werde mir wahrscheinlich einen guten Spiele-PC kaufen mit einer *GTX 1080 Strix Advanced* -Grafikkarte.
Ich suche seit Tagen verzweifelt nach einem Monitor, aber drehe mich dabei im Kreis.

Er sollte aufweisen:

+  vorallem eine *sehr gute Bildqualität* (scharf, gut Farben, Schwarzwert, Kontrast und was dazugehört)
+  man sollte beim Spielen auch kleine Dinge gut erkennen können (*MATT? entspiegelt?* ich hatte mal einen Monitor der glänzte, das fand ich furchtbar)
+  Größe *24 Zoll und 1080p (Full HD)*
+  *G-Sync* (bin mir nicht sicher ob ich das wirklich brauche, aber wenn dann ständig das Bild zerreisst, ärgere ich mich sicher dass ich es nicht habe!?)
+  kurzer Abstand zur Tischplatte, man sollte ihn weit nach unten ziehen können.

Ich bin kein professioneller Pro-Gamer. Mir ist der ruckelfreie Spielgenuss bei sehr guter Bildqualität wichtig. Ich freue mich auf Spiele wie 3D Rollenspiele (ähnliche wie Gothic, Elex, Skyrim..), aber auch mal Egoshooter wie Doom (Singleplayer),.. 

Ich habe auch schon überlegt einen 27" mit 1440p... da sehe ich aber ein Problem für die Zukunft, wenn ich dann die Auflösung runterschrauben muss - habe ich gelesen - sieht 1080p auf einem 1440p Monitor schlecht aus. Denke einer mit 1080p ist optimaler für mich und für Full HD ist ein 24 Zoller sowieso idealer.

Preislich sollte er irgendwo zwischen 300 und 900 Euro liegen.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (15. November 2017)

Moin,

 eine GTX 1080 wäre mit Full HD halt hoffnungslos unterfordert. Warum also nicht auf WQHD setzen und bei 24 Zoll eine dicke Pixeldichte haben - auch die macht eine gute Bildqualität aus. Verstehe dein "Zukunftsproblem" nicht. Warum Spiele auf 1080p runterschrauben, wenn du mit einer GTX 1080 locker in nativen WQHD zocken kannst?

Muss es 24 Zoll sein? Ich finde, der gute Kontrast von VA-Panels macht ein richtig gutes Bild aus. Die sind aber meist erst ab 27 Zoll zu haben.

Auf G-Sync würde ich auch nicht verzichten.


----------



## jellybean (15. November 2017)

Hallo PCGH_Manu! Ich habe schon überlegt wegen 27 Zoll und WQHD. Ich weiß aber nicht ob das dann noch angenehm spielbar ist für mich, ich kann ca. 80-90cm Distanz schaffen, aber ob das dann noch gut im Blickfeld liegt, wenn ich zb. Path of Exile oder Diablo 3 oder Strategiespiele spiele, ob ich mir da nicht dann den Kopf verrenke wenn ich immer schauen muss ob Feinde kommen in den Ecken... spiele zur Zeit mit einem 17" Laptop und hätte schon gerne 27"... aber ob das noch so übersichtlich ist dann? :s


----------



## PCGH_Manu (15. November 2017)

Bei der Distanz ist 27 Zoll nicht zu groß. Es ist natürlich auch etwas Gewöhnungssache. Was hältst du von Curved? Lohnt sich gerade bei etwas größeren Monitoren, finde ich.  Vielleicht schaust du dir verschiedene Größen und Formate mal in nem Elektromarkt oder so an?


----------



## Rolk (15. November 2017)

Wenn man will kann man sich auf diese Entfernung auch an 32" gewöhnen. Also keine Angst vor 27".


----------



## 0ssi (15. November 2017)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Moin, eine GTX 1080 wäre mit Full HD halt hoffnungslos unterfordert. .


Einspruch. Bei 60Hz ok aber bei 144Hz kann selbst eine GTX1080Ti in FHD zum Flaschenhals werden denn es sind ja bis zu 144FPS möglich und das ist nicht so einfach zu schaffen.



jellybean schrieb:


> +  *G-Sync* (bin mir nicht sicher ob ich das wirklich brauche, aber wenn dann ständig das Bild zerreisst, ärgere ich mich sicher dass ich es nicht habe!?)


Wenn Tearing wirklich stört (auf 144Hz deutlich weniger als auf 60Hz) dann kommt man um eine moderne Bildsynchronisationstechnik nicht herum. In deinem Fall Nvidia G-Sync
(was leider im Vergleich zu AMD FreeSync je nach Monitor 100-200€ Aufpreis kostet) weil sobald man mit V-Sync weniger FPS als HZ hat läuft es nicht mehr wirklich smooth.


----------



## JoM79 (15. November 2017)

Was aber sehr selten an der 1080ti liegt, sondern eher an der CPU.


----------



## 0ssi (15. November 2017)

Also bei mir ist eine Ti auch in FHD der Flaschenhals. Könnte ruhig doppelt soviel Leistung gebrauchen damit ich immer 4x AA/DSR nutzen kann.
Mathematik: Angenommen eine GTX1060 schafft in FHD 60FPS ? Wie viel % mehr sind 144FPS ? Wie viel % mehr Leistung hat eine GTX1080Ti ?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (15. November 2017)

Woher kommt eigentlich der Mythos, man würde für 144 Hz auch unbedingt 144 Fps benötigen?


----------



## aloha84 (15. November 2017)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Woher kommt eigentlich der Mythos, man würde für 144 Hz auch unbedingt 144 Fps benötigen?



Seit dem es die hz-zahl gibt, gibt es das Gerücht.
Vor allem seit es gsync gibt, ist das allerdings völligst banane.


----------



## 0ssi (15. November 2017)

Man braucht mehr als 60Hz wenn man mehr als 60FPS hat und man kann auf 144Hz bis zu 144FPS wahrnehmen. Alles ab 100FPS wirkt fast komplett flüssig. 



aloha84 schrieb:


> Vor allem seit es gsync gibt, ist das allerdings völligst banane.



Der Vorteil von FreeSync und G-Sync ist gerade, daß man nicht mehr so viel FPS braucht wie die maximale Aktualisierungsrate des Monitors also z.B. 144Hz.
Das ist nur ei V-Sync wichtig damit es synchron läuft. Mit FreeSync/G-Sync laufen FPS und Hz ja immer synchron also bei 90FPS läuft der Monitor mit 90Hz.
Aber wie auf 60Hz will man auch auf 144Hz so viele FPS wie möglich schaffen denn wenn man 144FPS kennt wirkt alles unter 100FPS nicht komplett flüssig.


----------



## JoM79 (15. November 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Also bei mir ist eine Ti auch in FHD der Flaschenhals. Könnte ruhig doppelt soviel Leistung gebrauchen damit ich immer 4x AA/DSR nutzen kann.


Wenn du DSR nutzt, hast du aber auch kein FHD mehr.
Also ist deine Aussage hinfällig.


----------



## INU.ID (16. November 2017)

*Ich hab mal ein paar (12!) Spam-/OT-Postings entfernt. Wenn es da etwas zu klären gibt, macht das bitte per PM, und nicht hier im Thread. Danke.*


----------

